# Freebsd 8.0 Release - Trouble with wireless card [RT2561S]



## zero (Dec 5, 2009)

Hello,

I've troubles with my wireless card just after upgraded 7.2->8.0.
Nothing works, dmesg say: Â¨ral0: need multicast update callback.Â¨
and when I restart netif, It says this:


```
wpa_supplicant not running? (check /var/run/wpa_supplicant/wlan0.pid).
Stopping Network: lo0 ral0 nfe0 plip0 wlan0.
lo0: flags=8048<LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
	options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
	inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x4 
	inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
[...]
ifconfig: interface wlan0 does not exist
Starting wpa_supplicant.
ioctl[SIOCS80211, op 26, arg 0x0]: Operation not supported
ELOOP: remaining socket: sock=5 eloop_data=0x28407140 user_data=0x2840e040 handler=0x8069f40
/etc/rc.d/wpa_supplicant: WARNING: failed to start wpa_supplicant
Starting Network: lo0 nfe0.
```


Here is my current configuration:

```
/* wpa_supplicant configuration */
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
ctrl_interface_group=wheel

network={
	ssid="myssid"
	proto=WPA
	key_mgmt=WPA-PSK
	pairwise=CCMP
	scan_ssid=1
	psk="blablablablabla"
}


/* rc.conf */
wlans_ral0="wlan0"
ifconfig_nfe0="inet 192.168.0.4  netmask 255.255.255.0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA inet 192.168.0.4 netmask 255.255.255.0"
defaultrouter="192.168.0.254"
```


----------



## zero (Dec 6, 2009)

After having recompiled the kernel:


```
ral0: rt2661_load_microcode: unable to retrieve firmware image rt2561sfw
ral0: rt2661_init_locked: could not load 8051 microcode, error 22
```

However, "device ral" is present in my kernel configuration file.
So, what did I miss?


----------



## zero (Dec 6, 2009)

Module ralfw in MODULES_OVERRIDE was missing.
wlan0 works perfectly now.


----------



## bschmidt (Dec 6, 2009)

```
device rt2561sfw
```
 I'd guess.

Edit: too late..


----------

